# Anubias Nana



## BlueSky (Jan 26, 2014)

As you can see in the picture it looks like one of the leaves is getting wrinkly or starting to shrivel up(Not quite sure how to describe it). What could be causing this? Is it ok that the leaf is doing that? Just trying to figure out if it is bad before something happens to the whole plant and I lose it.

I have 2 Anubias Nana plants and none of the leaves on the other plant is doing this. I have had the plant for about a month. The rhizome is not under the substrate as you can see in the photo some of the roots are under the substrate but mostly being held down by a rock. All the other plants are growing great and sending off new stems/growth. The Anubias with the leaf in question is starting to shoot out another leaf, if you look in the second picture you can see it.


Tested water tonight:
Amonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 5

Tank is a 10 gallon with 2 10 watt 6100k light bulbs.

I dose with Seachem Comprehensive once a week (I haven't been doing it quite as regularly would that affect it any?)

Housing 1 betta at the time and several RCS

Plants:
Anubias Nana 
Water Wisteria
Ludwigia Arcuata x Repens
Rotala Rotundifolia
Banana Lilly
Guppy Grass
Marimo Moss Ball

Photos are of the same plant one close up and one a little farther away.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

To state the obvious, it could be a deficiency or it could be your plant is still trying to acclimate to the current conditions of your tank.

If the shriveling of the leaves is occurring on existing mature leaves, I wouldn't be concerned. I would clip the affected leaves and wait for new and healthier growth.

But if the new growth is showing deficiency, then I would explore treatments.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Typically crinkled/wavy leaves is a nitrate deficiency, it can be that the other plants (except marimo algae) is out growing and thus out consuming nitrate from the anubias. 
How often do you test nitrates? Though its 5ppm now it may have been reading 0ppm for a few days while the leaf was growing and caused the deformity.
Another alternative for messed up leaves is the contagious disease rhizome rot, however your plant's rhizome and root structure looks very healthy right now so I don't think its that. If you want to check remove the plant and thoroughly inspect the rhizome for brown discoloration, the brown spots will be noticeably softer than the green areas if its the rot and typically smell of garbage instead of that wet garden smell a healthy plant and tank has. Other characteristics are a lack of roots/roots rotting off, and leaves showing very rapid deterioration that looks similar to extreme nitrate deficiency (turn yellow, then brown ad break down).


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

I would suggest getting back on track with the trace elements and keep the dosing and schedule you started. By the way all plants will lose leaves now and than but if you have healthy new growth I really would not worry unless all the leaves are looking like that. And from the picture I see new growth at the bottom.


----------

